# Where is everyone from? A compiled list.



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just thought it would be an interesting thing to do for the 2.5 community. Its kinda nice knowing that where you live there are others that are actively involved with the 2.5 or in some cases, no one at all. 

When replying, please make it look like this: 


SimpleStaple said:


> *PENNSYLVANIA*
> SimpleStaple - Villanova/Radnor


 *------------------------------------------------------------ 
 
Facebook Group 
------------------------------------------------------------*​ *ARIZONA* 
2ptslo - Scottsdale 

*CALIFORNIA* 
gugu1981 - Norwalk 
eatrach - La Verne/Los Angeles 
IJSTROK - Brentwood (East Bay Area) 
Senor Sneaky - San Pedro 
AtelC - Murrieta 
silver golf - San Ramon 
Gunbu - El Segundo 

*CONNECTICUT* 
MKVmyfast - Danbury 
spartanrabbit09 - Windsor Locks 

*DELAWARE* 
mc12000 - Newark 

*FLORIDA* 
itskohler - Jacksonville 
Thygreyt - Fort Lauderdale/Miami/Tampa/Orlando 
Vash350z - Riverview 
mmrabbit - Miami 
Anile_eight - Daytona 
Gott ist gut - Sarasota 
DubMoney - Jacksonville 
rabbitlvr - Vero Beach 

*GEORGIA* 
alwaysdutch - Canton 
xtentual- Fayetteville 
Ferd Burfel - Augusta 

*ILLINOIS* 
bward584 - Chicago 
jaja123 - Chicago 
spdfrek - Northlake 
H3LVTCA - Chicago 
KAKASHIxRABBIT - Chicago 
SSMR - Chicago 
WhatNoGarnish - Forest Park 

*KENTUCKY* 
Rabbidrabbitt - Louisville 
[email protected] - Louisville 
black_plague_21 - Lexington 

*MARYLAND* 
udun4 - NOS 
vdub624 - Baltimore/Pasadena 
kitten_puncher - Ellicott City 

*MICHIGAN{/B] 
Phish32786 - Metro Detroit 

MINNESOTA 
TrillyPop - Rochester 

MISSOURI 
CECJetta09 - St Louis 

NEW JERSEY 
08 VduB WaBBiT - Essex County 
joshGOLF2.5 - Bergen County 
legitcobra - Sparta - Sussex County 
tankisarockstar - Clark 
b1aCkDeA7h - Burlington County 
rconley - Somerset County 
mk5rabbit07 - Essex County 

NEW YORK 
Zaytri - Long Island 
ZooLook_ - Brooklyn 
BJR1983 - Syracuse 
MK5CNY - Ithaca (Cornell) 
mjb8482 - Buffalo 
twotech - Staten Island 
chadone - Buffalo 

NORTH CAROLINA 
mldouthi - Charlotte 
Fudgey Memory - Charlotte 
HollisJoy - Asheville 
[email protected] - Raleigh 
2tnicrbbt - Raleigh/Duram 

OHIO 
kevin FaKiN spLits - Cleveland 


OREGON 
Skidplate - Beaverton 

PENNSYLVANIA 
SimpleStaple - Villanova/Radnor 
pennsydubbin - Easton 
dirtydub33 - Pittsburgh 
phx08 - Blue Bell 
MrKevkevL - King of Prussia 
tay272 - Zionsville/Lehigh Valley 
bwalzywolfsburg - Hanover 
teejaybee - Lancaster 
Mistar1209 - Breinigsville/Lehigh Valley 
DubCrisc - Broomall 

RHODE ISLAND 
Steve89 - Providence 
AngeloM3 - Cumberland 

TEXAS 
itskohler - DFW 
DrivenAllDay - DFW 
Geo - DFW 

VERMONT 
ABAinA1 - Johnson 

VIRGINIA 
SocoJoe - Williamsburg 
Cabrio60 - Roanoke 
nickbeezy - Virginia Beach 
The Dust Bunny - Hampton Roads 

WASHINGTON 
vr6-kamil - Tacoma 
TylerO28 - Mill Creek 
SilverJetta2.5 - Sedro Woolley 

WEST VIRGINIA 
HIBB 304 - Charleston 

WISCONSIN 
Dronks - Green Bay 
kegstand16 - Ripon 

CANADALAND 

ONTARIO 
GTACanuck - Toronto 
DerekH - Toronto 
[email protected] - Mississauga 
darkorb - Mississauga 
logoris - Markham 
Mikey_vr - Toronto 
intanetfreak - Toronto 

ALBERTA 
lessthanalex - Edmonton 
eurokid19 - Edmonton[ 

UOTE=kitten_puncher;77860371]Maryland, Ellicott City :thumbup:[/QUOTE] 



eurokid19 said:



ALBERTA 
lessthanalex - Edmonton 
eurokid19 - Edmonton

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

itskohler said:


> *FLORIDA*
> itskohler - Jacksonville


 *NEW YORK* 
Zaytri - Long Island


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

West Virginia
Charleston


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Zaytri said:


> *NEW YORK*
> Zaytri - Long Island





HIBB 304 said:


> West Virginia
> Charleston


 Added. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

florida. 
Thygreyt (fred) fort lauderdale, miami, tampa, orlando.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Brooklyn, NY 

...although I am originally from the UK.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Charlotte (Concord) North Carolina


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*PENNSYLVANIA* 
SimpleStaple - Villanova/Radnor


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Chicago, IL :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Toronto, Canada :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Toronto, Canada :thumbup:


 I am this as well.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Easton, Pa


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Green Bay, WI


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> *PENNSYLVANIA*
> SimpleStaple - Villanova/Radnor





bward584 said:


> Chicago, IL :thumbup:





GTACanuck said:


> Toronto, Canada :thumbup:





DerekH said:


> I am this as well.





pennsydubbin said:


> Easton, Pa





Dronks said:


> Green Bay, WI


 All added.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Williamsburg, Virginia


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Riverview, FL


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I am entertained at how each state gets its own heading and all of canada gets one


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

DerekH said:


> I am entertained at how each state gets its own heading and all of canada gets one


 
Cananananaduh iz just a buncha treez and lumburrjakz. Itz no bihg dheel.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

DerekH said:


> I am entertained at how each state gets its own heading and all of canada gets one


 I don't know the Canadian "states". 
Or what to call them.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> I don't know the Canadian "states".
> Or what to call them.


 They're not states -- they're just different groupings of trees and igloos.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I don't know the Canadian "states".
> Or what to call them.


 Both Canuck and i are in the province of Ontario


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

Essex county, New jersey


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I don't know the Canadian "states".
> Or what to call them.


 provinces, i see most are either from Ontario, BC, or Quebec (unitronic)


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

vr6-kamil
Tacoma, washington


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

*MINNESOTA* 
TrillyPop - Rochester


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

*NEW YORK* 

BJR1983 - Syracuse


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bergen County NJ!:thumbup:


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

GTACanuck said:


> Toronto, Canada :thumbup:


 Me to... GTA = Greater Toronto Area


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> Me to... GTA = Greater Toronto Area


 Totally thought that stood for Grand Theft Auto :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

You wanna be added to the Canada list?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

gugu1981 from Norwalk, CA 

Looks like the first cali owner here. 



Peter


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Totally thought that stood for Grand Theft Auto :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> You wanna be added to the Canada list?


 Pretty sure he wants to be added to the Ontario Canada list...


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Sparta, Sussex County, NJ


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Georgia 
Alwaysdutch - Canton


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Miami, Florida


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

itskohler said:


> Totally thought that stood for Grand Theft Auto :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> You wanna be added to the Canada list?


 Sure, add me to the list, please.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mmrabbit said:


> Miami, Florida


 Really?? Where in Miami?? Do you go to any meet?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Chicago, IL


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Charlotte, NC


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

me: La verne (Los angeles county), California.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> gugu1981 from Norwalk, CA
> 
> Looks like the first cali owner here.
> 
> ...





DerekH said:


> Pretty sure he wants to be added to the Ontario Canada list...





legitcobra said:


> Sparta, Sussex County, NJ





alwaysdutch said:


> Georgia
> Alwaysdutch - Canton





mmrabbit said:


> Miami, Florida





jaja123 said:


> Chicago, IL





Fudgey Memory said:


> Charlotte, NC





eatrach said:


> me: La verne (Los angeles county), California.


 ALL ADDED!!! 


thygreyt said:


> Really?? Where in Miami?? Do you go to any meet??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 THis is what I did this for. :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

itskohler said:


> THis is what I did this for. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: thanks


----------



## tankisarockstar (Jan 11, 2006)

Clark-Union County NJ


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Chicago Suburbs


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Virginia 
nickbeezy- virginia beach 

im occasionally in NY/NJ


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Northlake, IL


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Buffalo, NY


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Ontario - Guelph 
Born and raised 

Daytona Beach FL 
Current living


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

_*Pennsylvania*_ 


phx08 - Blue bell, PA


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Location*

From Maryland


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

New York 
MK5CNY - Ithaca (Cornell)


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*VIRGINIA* 

Roanoke, VA. 

Also on occasion spend time in Green Bay, WI.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

tankisarockstar said:


> Clark-Union County NJ





H3LVTCA said:


> Chicago Suburbs





nickbeezy said:


> virginia beach





spdfrek said:


> Northlake, IL





mjb8482 said:


> Buffalo, NY





Anile_eight said:


> Ontario
> Born and raised
> 
> Daytona Beach FL
> Current living





phx08 said:


> _*Pennsylvania*_
> 
> 
> phx08 - Blue bell, PA





udun4 said:


> From Maryland





MK5CNY said:


> New York
> MK5CNY - Ithaca (Cornell)





Cabrio60 said:


> *VIRGINIA*
> 
> Roanoke, VA.
> 
> Also on occasion spend time in Green Bay, WI.


 Added. 

List is getting bigger! :thumbup:


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*GEORGIA*
xtentual- Fayetteville


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Asheville NC


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Illinois-Chicago Suburbs. :beer:


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

NJ: Burlington County


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wondering...Everyone that comments from NJ just lists their county. Is that the thing up there?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

MASSACHUSETTS
LampyB - Boston


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

quite a few people in Chicago here. i think it's the most in any city so far. I'm actually on vacation in chicago right now, too bad wife won't appreciate it if i tell her i'm attending a vw meet down here...,

Peter


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Charlotte, North Carolina


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*California*
IJSTROK - Brentwood (East Bay Area)


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

*California*
Senor Sneaky-San Pedro


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Louisville KY


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

our "small" community seems to be bigger than i thought.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Alex - Edmonton, Alberta, CANADA (formerly of Burlington, ON)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*NORTH CAROLINA*
[email protected] Raleigh


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Updated. :wave:


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA*

King of Prussia, PA


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Montreal, Canada


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Danbury, Connecticut 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Gott ist gut
Sarasota, FL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Louisville, Kentucky: Home of horse racing, bourbon, and Louisville Sluggers... Just voted in GQ Magazine as The Most Manly City in the US.

:laugh:


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

Chicago - North Side
*SSMR*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, guys kohler and I are doing the all Florida gtg on October 6th. You Florida guys can't miss it!! 

Join us on facebook!
Www.facebook.com/all.Florida.g2g

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

*RHODE ISLAND*
Steve89- Providence


----------



## phish32786 (Nov 18, 2011)

Michigan
Phish32786 - Metro Detroit (Clawson)


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Louisville, Kentucky: Home of horse racing, bourbon, and Louisville Sluggers... Just voted in GQ Magazine as The Most Manly City in the US.
> 
> :laugh:


Lexington, KY 
I can second Danny on the horse racing and bourbon, but here in Lexington, we replace the baseball with basketball. Go CATS!


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Dfw,

texas


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Raleigh/Durham NC, originally Ft.Lauderdale Florida.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

CT 
Windsor Locks - Spartanrabbit09 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*PENNSYLVANIA*
tay272-Zionsville/Lehigh Valley


----------



## DubMoney (Feb 15, 2012)

Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UPDATED! Sorry it took so long, I was kind of busy all weekend. :thumbup:



DubMoney said:


> Jacksonville, Florida


 Do you go to any of hte meets? See my sig for All Florida events and updates. Trying to get one going here in Jacksonville, but there is no interest.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

*Ohio*
_kevin FaKiN spLits_- Cleveland

Home of Lebron James #23 of the Cavaliers :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TylerO28 = real name is Tyler Nixon.
From Mill Creek/ Seattle Area Washington

i think we should all be "friends" on facebook. and share eachothers phone numbers and personal contact information... addresses, social security numbers and avg yearly income too!!!:banghead:

consider you guys all friends


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> *Ohio*
> _kevin FaKiN spLits_- Cleveland
> 
> Home of Lebron James #23 of the Cavaliers :thumbup:


Cleveland disowned him, didnt they? I thought you guys hated him as much as his hair line hates him... 

:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Cleveland disowned him, didnt they? I thought you guys hated him as much as his hair line hates him...
> 
> :laugh:


My mother ran a restaurant that he went to every morning for breakfast. They knew each other pretty well, he even knew her name every time he came in. Cleveland hates him ya, but I've met him a few times too and he really is a nice guy. He made a mistake, but oh well you don't purposely lose a playoff series to stay on your home team.

But ya my post was a cheeky one


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

buffalo


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> TylerO28 = real name is Tyler Nixon.
> From Mill Creek/ Seattle Area Washington
> 
> i think we should all be "friends" on facebook. and share eachothers phone numbers and personal contact information... addresses, social security numbers and avg yearly income too!!!:banghead:
> ...


Agreed. Thanks for taking it to the next level. :thumbup:

Kohler Battle in Jacksonville. Add it up! And find me on Google+ :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]orsports (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> And find me on Google+ :thumbup:


What is a "Google+"? :what: 




 :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The business end of Facebook, haha.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. you are the only one i know of with google plus. 

i thought that was only for google employees... :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't do my job without Google.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol. you are the only one i know of with google plus.
> 
> i thought that was only for google employees... :laugh:


I'm on it but with only 2 friends lol


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

itskohler said:


> *TEXAS*
> itskohler - DFW
> black_plague_21 - DFW


black_plague_21 said he is from Lexington, KY 

I'm DFW:wave:


----------



## DubMoney (Feb 15, 2012)

itskohler said:


> UPDATED! Sorry it took so long, I was kind of busy all weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Do you go to any of hte meets? See my sig for All Florida events and updates. Trying to get one going here in Jacksonville, but there is no interest.



I didn't know there was any in jacksonville, but yes i would be very interested in some actual face time with someone could answer a few question


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

ABAinA1 

1st from the 802! 

Johnson,Vermont


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UPDATED!!! 

Now start networking people!


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Pennsylvania 
bwalzywolfsburg - Hanover, PA 

15 miles east from Gettysburg Battlefield. Will post pics


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Bump

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

MARYLAND
vdub624-Baltimore/Pasadena


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

My fiance has a mk5 2.5 jetta so in essence its "mine" too.

Skidplate - Beaverton, Oregon


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Mississauga Canada


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

lancaster


----------



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

Staten Island, NY


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Illinois 
Forest Park


I wanna play


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

FLORIDA- Vero Beach has a v-dub little community brewing


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

TEXAS
Geo - DFW


----------



## CECJetta09 (Mar 8, 2012)

St. Louis Missouri!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The first post isn't even being updated anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Says he updated but missed Chadone from Buffalo...must be preparing for SOWO


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am I the first Delaware guy? well Newark DE....:wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude update first post..I'm from Washington state, live in the north end, mill creek area. We need a good compilation of where everyone is from...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Dude update first post..I'm from Washington state, live in the north end, mill creek area. We need a good compilation of where everyone is from...
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I put in my location in the correct requested format, awhile ago and am still not on the first post list.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I put in my location in the correct requested format, awhile ago and am still not on the first post list.


 Ditto


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Pardon the stall on the updates. Can't update a post form a hospital bed  

Im in the process of going through ALL the posts and making the corrections. Just work with me for a minute. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

itskohler said:


> Pardon the stall on the updates. Can't update a post form a hospital bed
> 
> Im in the process of going through ALL the posts and making the corrections. Just work with me for a minute. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Hope you're feeling better, was hospitalized a few months back as well I know the feeling, sick and horrible feeling

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks man. Its been a long month and a half. 

I think we should post up our facebook emails so we can find each other. Or I can start a group on facebook and everyone join up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Thanks man. Its been a long month and a half.
> 
> I think we should post up our facebook emails so we can find each other. Or I can start a group on facebook and everyone join up.


 Facebook souds good

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Done.  

You're already in the group Fred. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

*FACEBOOK GROUP!!!*


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Cumberland, RI


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

Breinigsville, Lehigh Valley, PA


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Sedro Woolley, Washington, gateway to the best damn drive over the North Cascades you will ever experience :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UPDATED!!!

Start talking amongst yourselves and help this community grow into one that takes care of one another, unlike the 2.0T forums.

opcorn:


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

itskohler said:


> UPDATED!!!
> 
> Start talking amongst yourselves and help this community grow into one that takes care of one another, unlike the 2.0T forums.
> 
> opcorn:


Thanks for putting the facebook page up, Kohler! Lot's of good people on both places! :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem dude!

I am all about networking, getting to know one another, and really contributing to the health of the 2.5 community. Go into the R or 2.0T forums, there are so many cliques of people just bashing each other.

I kinda see this as the kick off of the best entry level engine the VW has ever made and its enthusiasts!


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

Somerset County New Jersey


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Added!


----------



## AtelC (Sep 1, 2011)

California
AtelC- Murrieta


----------



## silver golf (Feb 4, 2011)

california

silver golf-san ramon(east bay area)


----------



## DubCrisc (Sep 15, 2010)

Broomall, Pa :thumbup:


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Augusta, GA / North Augusta, SC


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

logoris - Markham Ontario


----------



## kegstand16 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ripon, Wisconsin.


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

mk5rabbit07- new jersey- essex county


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

CALIFORNIA
El Segundo


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

Toronto, Ontario, Canada eh! 

Mikey_vr


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Virgina
The Dust Bunny----Hampton Roads


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Toronto, Canada :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Updated!


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

Jacksonville...the beaches to be a little more exact...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Really? I live in Neptune Beach!


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

thats where i grew up at, off of Fla blvd in neptune grove, where you out at the dub show at engine no. 15 a couple weekends ago? :beer: we gotta meet up and throw down on some projects or detailing session


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

No, I wanted to go though. My car is in the shop for a few months otherwise I'd be down. I live of Hopkins St.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

dude i forgot about your other thread..my bad bro..... hopkins is like a couple blocks from my old 'hood... i gotta introduce you to the other dub guys here in the beaches/jax area (not jax dubs) i think you post in our G2G thread in the southeastern board..


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

No worries man. I'm definitely down to hang out with some other VW guys on this side of Jax. I have been to a couple of the Jax Dubs meets and I like them, but man its a far drive from my house. 

And this is EXACTLY why I made this thread!


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

*Maryland* 
kitten_puncher - Ellicott City :thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

This is pretty random, but do any of you guys from Chicago live in the west burbs? I'm doing a surgical rotation at Loyola in Maywood during July, and need a place to stay for the month. I've got a few leads on craigslist, etc. but thought I'd throw this out there. Need a furnished place to stay in the Berwyn/Maywood/Oak Park area July 1-27. Help a fellow 2.5L enthusiast out! Willing to pay up to $1000 for the month. :heart:


----------



## eurokid19 (Jul 31, 2010)

ALBERTA 
lessthanalex - Edmonton 
eurokid19 - Edmonton


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

eurokid19 said:


> ALBERTA
> lessthanalex - Edmonton
> eurokid19 - Edmonton


 Woo woo. Reppin drksde. on the tex.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> This is pretty random, but do any of you guys from Chicago live in the west burbs? I'm doing a surgical rotation at Loyola in Maywood during July, and need a place to stay for the month. I've got a few leads on craigslist, etc. but thought I'd throw this out there. Need a furnished place to stay in the Berwyn/Maywood/Oak Park area July 1-27. Help a fellow 2.5L enthusiast out! Willing to pay up to $1000 for the month. :heart:


 Found a place in Berkeley. If any of you Chicago guys want to meet up for a beer or there are an GTGs in the area during July, let me know. I'll have my Rabbit with me


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Aizona 
2ptslo - Scottsdale


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Added, thanks for posting in the correct format!!!


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

itskohler said:


> Added, thanks for posting in the correct format!!!


 thanks! I can't believe i'm the only one from AZ that posted...


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Florida* 
Blitzkrieg'nBunny - Jacksonville


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Georgia
Aonarch - Atlanta


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

*FV-QR*

MICHIGAN 
randomhero9 - Metro Detroit


----------

